# Identificar Componente SMD placa base.



## djzagghar (Oct 26, 2014)

Buenos días compañeros de Forosdeelectronica!

Hace unos días me ha tocado reparar una mother de un portátil Packard Bell, el problema fue que al desmontarla, me he encontrado que hay algunos componenes SMD pertenecientes a dicha mother, que están en mal estado, y por lo que intuyo pertenece a la zona de carga (el ordenador no funcionaba porque no cargaba, ni encendía con el cargador y tampoco era el cargador, porque lo he medido y presenta valores normales de voltaje)

Por lo cual dejo estas fotos, a ver si me pueden ayudar un poco con algunas de estas opciones:

1º) Tener el service manual de la placa para así saber que componentes son.

2º) Si alguien sabe de la placa y los componentes.

3º) En caso que se tenga optar por uno similar ¿Cuál tendría que usar?

En el impreso de la placa dice lo siguiente: "Hannstar J MV-4 94V -0 0733" y hay otra etiqueta donde también tiene una referencia, en las imagenes se aprecia claramente. Y si alguien necesitara alguna otra referencia me lo hace saber y lo agregaré.

Desde ya muchas gracias por su amable ayuda, espero alguna respuesta.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2014)

Parece haber sido, en vida, un diodo. 

Aquí está toda la información recolectada sobre componentes SMD:

Libro de códigos SMD


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 26, 2014)

djzagghar dijo:


> Buenos días compañer@s de forosdeelectronica!
> 
> Hace unos días me ha tocado reparar una mother de un portatil Packard Bell, el problema fue que al desmontarla, me he encontrado que hay algunos componenes SMD pertenecientes a dicha mother, que están en mal estado, y por lo que intuyo pertenece a la zona de carga (el ordenador no funcionaba porque no cargaba, ni encendía con el cargador y tampoco era el cargador, porque lo he medido y presenta valores normales de voltaje)
> 
> ...


 


  @djzagghar Yo te aconsejo que busques la Hannstar solamente de la serie J MV-4 94V-0, ya que estas Placas son instaladas a diferentes marcas de Laptop, la mayoría son casi idénticas ahí puede que encuentres la Ref de los SMD

 Empieza por aquí este Portátil tiene una placa similar de pronto algo te sea de utilidad

http://elektrotanya.com/hp_pavilion_dv5_quanta_qt6_uma_rev_2a_sch.pdf/download.html


----------



## tiago (Oct 26, 2014)

Quita el diodo o lo que queda de él y conecta el cargador a ver si enciende algo o hace alguna cosa.
Lo mas seguro es que haya quedado cortocircuitado.
¿Que otros componentes ves en mal estado?

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 26, 2014)

je je je primero lava todo eso quemado, luego ubica el componente de 4 pines al lado y parecen van conectados, mira la hoja de datos del componente ese y trata de identificar, chaoooo


----------



## djzagghar (Oct 27, 2014)

Gracias por sus respuestas a todos!

Algunas dudas que me surgieron..

1º) @Yetrox gracias, pero creo que esa misma no lo es, ahora subiré una foto del manual pero no corresponde con esta misma placa.. aun así igualmente lo subo.

2º) @tiago gracias,pero al quitar el diodo del medio, ¿no podría verse afectado algún otro componente?

3º) @fdsergio gracias, te dejo una foto del "diodo" limpio y con la serigrafía del transistor que me has dicho que es el "TPC8107"

Gracias!


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 27, 2014)

Se ve claro que es un diodo (por la serigrafia mas gruesa en un lado), pero no creo sea critico pq segun veo trabaja solo en DC para el cargador o con algun PWM,  coloca cualquier diodo del secundario de una fuente conmutada, creo te debe servir, obvio revisa los mosfet que estan cerca para que no haya corto o algo asi, chaoooo


----------



## tiago (Oct 27, 2014)

No creo que en el estado que está el diodo, quitarlo afecte a ningun componente.
Sólo comprueba si está en corto.
Está en paralelo invertido con la alimentación, quítalo y mira si el equipo enciende.
Se te ha ido porque la placa ha recibido un transitorio alto de tensión; porque es un cargador universal y se le ha dado mas voltaje de salida del que corresponde o porque se le ha invertido polaridad.

Comprueba antes de enchufar que el alimentador entregue 19 Volt positivo en el centro.

Saludos.


----------



## djzagghar (Oct 28, 2014)

Buenas compañeros!!

Quisiera agradecer los comentarios nuevamente por la ayuda brindada;

he hecho lo que me has dicho @tiago y he probado conectarlo sin el diodo (con el ordenador a medo montar, como para saber si encendía alguna luz) y efectivamente las luces han encendido.

Ahora la última consulta y lo daría por resuelto, con cual diodo (el mismo, o compatible) podría sustituirlo? 

Muchas gracias a tod@s!


----------



## tiago (Oct 28, 2014)

Por ejemplo SS0540
¿Donde estás?

Saludos.


----------



## djzagghar (Oct 28, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Por ejemplo SS0540
> ¿Donde estás?
> 
> Saludos.



Yo estoy en Barcelona, una localidad en las afueras de la ciudad.. en Vilanova.. 

No se si a eso te referías.. jeje...

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.. has sido muy amable.. ahora tratare de conseguirlo, soldarlo.. y luego subire una foto si todo va bien...


----------



## ElectronicoX (Jul 22, 2015)

Buenas noches, Bien te funciono?


----------



## tiago (Jul 23, 2015)

Si que le funcionó. Me puse en contacto con él y me lo comentó.
Aunque no reseñó nada por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## djzagghar (Ago 23, 2015)

Muchas gracias Tiago nuevamente! y a todos los que les ha interesado el tema este, siento volver a escribir luego de algunos meses, pero quiero decirles que si ha funcionado la reparación con el diodo SHOTTKY.

Tenía las fotos para enseñar el resultado pero ahora mismo no las encuentro.

Lo siento por estar inactivo tanto tiempo, pero es que no he podido.

En cuanto vaya a Valencia nos tomamos un café Tiago! (aún lo tengo presente, jejeje) 

Salu2!


----------



## kiran (Ago 26, 2018)

Buenas a todos,

Tengo un display que tiene un corto en el LVDS Receiver modelo aquí, el cual fue provocado por éste otro integrado, que adjunto en la foto, el problema es que no encuentro que tipo de integrado es por google, ni su repuesto.

Si alguien sabe como identificarlo, sería de gran ayuda. Un saludo.


----------



## tiocalambres (Sep 30, 2019)

Buenas noches,

Siento no poder ayudarte kiran. Yo tengo un problema parecido, pues tengo un integrado SMD que tiene grabado "C2ZC" y tiene tres patillas a un lado y 2 patillas a otro. He estado buscando esa referencia y no lo he encontrado por ningún lado. Por favor, alguien puede decirme cuál es su equivalente ? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2019)

tiocalambres dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Siento no poder ayudarte kiran. Yo tengo un problema parecido, pues tengo un integrado SMD que tiene grabado "C2ZC" y tiene tres patillas a un lado y 2 patillas a otro. He estado buscando esa referencia y no lo he encontrado por ningún lado. Por favor, alguien puede decirme cuál es su equivalente ? Gracias



¿ Buscaste en *este *tema ?


----------



## tiocalambres (Sep 30, 2019)

Gracias Fogonazo, lo voy a mirar y te cuento. Saludos


----------



## Oscar M Flores (Sep 30, 2019)

Hola buen dia!

He tenido problemas para encontrar el componente en la imagen siguiente....

alguien tiene idea o el dato de lo que es? porque lo he buscado en muchisimas hojas de datos y listados y d=se me ha hecho imposible encontrarlo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2019)

Oscar M Flores dijo:


> Hola buen dia!
> 
> He tenido problemas para encontrar el componente en la imagen siguiente....
> 
> alguien tiene idea o el dato de lo que es? porque lo he buscado en muchisimas hojas de datos y listados y d=se me ha hecho imposible encontrarlo...


¿ Buscaste en *este *tema ?


----------



## snakewather (Jun 17, 2020)

Buen dia compañeros tengo una tarjeta de un panel view que no me prende, ya cheque llegada de voltajes y no llegan a la etapa de control y logica,
Pero tengo duda con este componente de la imagen que les comparto jamas habia visto uno asi, nose si me puedan ayudar a identificarlo para saber como medirlo y corroborar que no este dañado.

De antemano gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## alclot (Oct 28, 2020)

Hola compañeros,
Podrias ayudar para saber que componente es este y donde comprarlo?
Saludos y gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 28, 2020)

Debe ser un capacitor de tantalio de 1uF y lo consigues en Aliexpress.


----------



## manutepowa (Dic 8, 2020)

Buenas a todos,

A mi placa base le falta un componente y no se como identificarlo para comprarlo.

Es una placa base de portátil de ASUS X550, X750.

Y me puse a medir la placa con un multímetro y me dí cuenta que le falta este componente que adjunto en la imagen.

 

¿Cómo puedo saber el modelo que es para comprarlo?

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2020)

¿Estaba antes?¿La placa funciona correctamente? En ocasiones según la revisión que sea los fabricantes quitan o añaden componentes.

Parece una resistencia de algún valor, no se puede ver la referencia.


----------



## manutepowa (Dic 9, 2020)

Buenas,
No sé si estaba antes, la placa tiene los piquitos de soldadura en el componente que falta.

La placa no enciende, por eso estoy midiendo componente para comprobar si tiene algún corto.

Existe documentación sobre cada componente que tiene la placa base ?

Saludos


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 9, 2020)

Si ese que veo ahí es el conector de alimentación muy probablemente ese componente sea una bobina. Revisa si hay conexión entre el pin de entrada de alimentación -si el conector es para eso- y los pines de ese componente. Si es así revisa que se de ahí va a los reguladores, si es afirmativo casi se puede dar por sentado que es una bobina y por eso no enciende ya que no le llega alimentación a la placa.

¿ Lo mejor ? Busca el diagrama esquemático.


----------



## manutepowa (Dic 9, 2020)

Le he sacado una foto para que se vea mi placa sin el componente de cerca.



Ahí parece que se aprecia bien


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 9, 2020)

Mas claro imposible, tienes la respuesta en tus manos. De echo la placa te lo esta diciendo a los gritos.

De ahí a que ese sea el único problema y es otra cosa.


----------



## analogico (Dic 9, 2020)

manutepowa dijo:


> Le he sacado una foto para que se vea mi placa sin el componente de cerca.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258649
> 
> Ahí parece que se aprecia bien



todo indica que es una bobina,  el dibujo y la letra J, 
por la posición parece que es solo un filtro
asi que usa cualquier bobina o improvisa una


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 10, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> De ahí a que ese sea el único problema y es otra cosa.


- O de fábrica salió mal soldada y ha llegado un momento en que, por temperatura de funcionamiento, ha terminado desoldándose..
- O hay un corto o consumo excesivo que ha hecho que se caliente tanto que ha salido disparada..

Antes de probar con otra bobina me diría entre bornes a ver si hay corto o resistencia demasiado baja.


----------



## manutepowa (Dic 10, 2020)

@switchxxi Gracias, todo apuntaba a eso.
@analogico Gracias, no entiendo mucho de electrónica y no se como se improvisa una bobina!!  
Y @Pinchavalvulas Gracias, pues si ha salido disparada, se ha desintegrado porque no la vi por ningún lado.
Quiero probar a medir entre bornes como comentas, pero no entiendo muy bien como es.

Me podéis guiar un poco ?

Mil gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 10, 2020)

Polímetro en ohmios, escala más baja (200).
- La pinza (punta) negra en masa o chasis metálico y la pinza roja en la soldadura de arriba de la bobina. Si no hay corto o medida de valor muy bajo...
- La pinza negra en la soldadura de abajo y la pinza roja en la soldadura de arriba de la misma bobina. Si no hay corto o medida muy baja... 😯🤔

El dibujo ( una espiral) que hay bajo la pieza que falta es el símbolo típico de bobina.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 10, 2020

La pieza que está justo debajo es una resistencia, negra con la leyenda 2R2, midela a ver si mide 2,2 Ohmios.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Polímetro en ohmios, escala más baja (200).
> - La pinza (punta) negra en masa o chasis metálico y la pinza roja en la soldadura de arriba de la bobina. Si no hay corto o medida de valor muy bajo...
> - La pinza negra en la soldadura de abajo y la pinza roja en la soldadura de arriba de la misma bobina. Si no hay corto o medida muy baja... 😯🤔
> 
> ...



- Lo ideal es medir con el positivo a masa. Mejor aun, hacer dos mediciones cambiando la polaridad entre las medidas
.
- Si mides entre los terminales de la bobina no va a medir nada. Se mide entre el terminal de abajo (viendo la foto) y cualquier agujero para los tornillos, esos son masa.

- Es la entrada de alimentación para toda la placa, lo mas probable es que el valor que se medirá con el multímetro sea bajo, el problema es saber que valor considerar un cortocircuito.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 10, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Si mides entre los terminales de la bobina no va a medir nada.


Era por comprobar el condensador que tiene en paralelo.. pero sí, es una medida que se puede ahorrar.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 10, 2020)

Lo que no entiendo, si ya tenias la laptop, cómo funcionaba antes?
Ademas se nota mucho manoseo entre la bobina faltante, el conector y otros componentes.
Si recien la compraste/regalaron/encontraste ve pensando en la posibilidad que no funcione


----------



## analogico (Dic 10, 2020)

manutepowa dijo:


> @switchxxi Gracias, todo apuntaba a eso.
> @analogico Gracias, no entiendo mucho de electrónica y no se como se improvisa una bobina!!
> Y @Pinchavalvulas Gracias, pues si ha salido disparada, se ha desintegrado porque no la vi por ningún lado.
> Quiero probar a medir entre bornes como comentas, pero no entiendo muy bien como es.
> ...


haces un resorte con un alambre


----------



## manutepowa (Dic 10, 2020)

Subo un pequeño video.

@Pinchavalvulas parece que la resistencia esta correcta verdad ?

Entre masa y la bobina no aparecen mediciones.

Alguna idea ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 10, 2020)

Por curiosidad he medido en la entrada de alimentación de mi portatil hp y midiendo con el selector en diodos, me da la típica medida de un semiconductor, en un sentido +- 600 y en el otro sentido nada.
Mide en diodos entre la salida de la bobina y masa. Salida de bobina es la zona donde está la resistencia de 2,2 Ohmios, que sí te da bien.

Para la bobina improvisa con un trozito de cable.


----------

